
An update on our continuity strategy during Covid-19 - aestetix
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/company/2020/An-update-on-our-continuity-strategy-during-COVID-19.html
======
henriquez
I thought this was going to be about how they keep their data center
operations running. But no, it’s actually mass censorship run by robots!

They say that in order to fight disinformation they’ll delete tweets that
don’t fully go along with talking points from public health officials. But
with so many public officials giving conflicting or politically-motivated
information, this is clearly problematic to enforce at scale. It will
certainly end up as more arbitrary and capricious account deletions over
ideology, per usual.

Twitter chose to respond to the crisis with authoritarianism and mass
censorship. But they are in no position to even take an authoritative
position. If they’re this concerned about disinformation a more ethical
approach would be to shut down.

